# anyone try phoenix worms?



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i tried these little things with my dart frogs and they spit them out  now im stuck with 600 of them. by the way thats the lowest amount i could get in dart frog size


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

There have been a few threads about them. If my memory serves me right, they're best for more ravenous eaters like Phylobates and Epis.


----------



## wimpy (Dec 14, 2006)

Same here, they suck 'um up and spit em out several times, then get tired of them. Must be they way they move in the frogs mouth, maybe stronger than a FF. I bought the small container-100? so it didn't hurt so bad. Still $7.99 though, down the drain. I tried feeding the damn things to my Killifish with the same reaction, suck 'em in and spit 'em out, in and out. On a similar note, I bought the medium sized Phoenix worms for my day geckos and they'll watch'em but don't want anything to do with eating them! Maybe we're being sold a bill of goods on how good and tasty they are. Maybe good PR


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

teh only frogs i tried them on were my reginas, and the only one that would even look at them was the female, not sure if the male ate any while i wasn't looking, but she lapped them up and loved them, but they are not the most oppropriate food for darts.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i ordered them online and the least i could get was 600 for $26. i also bought 400 large for my ackies, they didnt touch um. the male looked at them but didnt care. i can only imagine what hes thinking, "what the hell is that ugly thing?" haha.


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

They have had very mixed results with pdfs from what I have read on earlier threads.

Most Bearded Dragons really seem to like the larger sizes.


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

*Phoenix worms*

We feed Phoenix worms at least once a month, and our frogs love them! I think a lot of it has to do with the frogs being used to dish feedings. We usually only feed them to our breeders, and only the larger breeders, not pumilio or thumbnails. We also only use the extra small, except for the Phylobates, they get the small ones. 

I just fed off about 800 yesterday, and it was so funny, I had a hard time putting the dish down in several tanks because the frogs were so excited, they would not get out of the way. 

I personally have been using the Phoenix Worms for over 2 years, and have seen nothing but great results. Because of that, we sell them on our website for $5.99 for a cup of 150 for extra small and small and a cup of 100 on the large and medium.


----------



## wimpy (Dec 14, 2006)

Maybe I'll try 'em again. I also used the extra small and put them on deep lids in the vivs. I drop FF's on the lids so the cal/vit powder doesn't get all over. I figure that when eating off the lids when the flies are first dropped, some powder possibly also sticks to their tongues. The point I'm making is they're used to "bowl" feeding. 14 frogs and not a one ate them. I should have tried them with my Imi's, they're the most voracious of my frogs. Maybe also I'll let 'em go hungry 4-5 days and try them again. 
A store near me has the extra-small on hand all the time so it would be a great emergency backup if they'd eat the damn things!!!


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

I would try them again, personally. Most new foods take the frogs several times before they get used to them. And having them hungry does not hurt, I wouldn't wait 4-5 days though, I think that 2-3 is fine. 

By dish feeding I meant larvae, I should have been clearer, sorry about that. That is good that you use a dish for the flies, I've killed lots of moss with the dust that is always left behind from the supplements. Anytime we acquire new frogs, it takes them anywhere from 1-5 tries before they get the hang of it the dish feeding. Our frogs are getting dish fed at least every other week if not weekly, between RFB larvae, hydei larvae and the Phoenix worms.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

well considering i still have a bunch of them i guess i should try again. i tried with leucs and azureus. i really expected the azureus to gulp em down but they are still very small. 

by the way AZDR_A i really like your new book, helped me out alot since these are my first dart frogs


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

In my experience azureus and leucs seem to prefer smaller food. Now as already stated my terribilis will eat just about anything that moves.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

terribilis get big for dart frogs tho, haha. i was just going with the fact that my azureus eat SO much. they usually take it all before the leucs do so i have to give them more in a different area. i find it quite odd that my leucs are very arboreal and the azureus arent at all but the leucs eat on the floor and the azureus eat up high. very weird.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Terribilis aren't honestly that much better than azureus... its that they like bigger goods. Phyllobates, allobates, and epipedobates are going to like these bugs more than the tinc group frogs because for their size, tinc group frogs like smaller foods.

I have to run with Amanda on this one, the "bowl" feeding described really isn't true bowl feeding... and the frogs aren't strongly associating anything in the bowl with food it sounds like. Bowl feeding involves feeding foods that are purely confided to the bowl for a long enough period that the frogs recognize the bowl as food (thus get excited like Amanda is taking about, my frogs do the same thing :shock: ). This is particularly helpful with larvae that the frogs may not be all over in the first place....

Example... RFB larvae. I stuck it in with azureus, and they might eat one or two. I started bowl feeding... heavy on the termites and RFB larvae. The bowl became associated with good food. The RFB larvae that would barely get touched outside the bowl would be eaten if they exihibited the slightest twitch. Then came the pheonix worm test... I didn't get great results with azureus, olemarie tincs, and auratus I tried it with, but at the same time my male tinc and truncs sucked them down. The difference?Bowl feeding... if it is in the bowl it shall be eaten... sometimes before I can put the bowl down :roll: 

One of my treefrogs just couldn't wait last night... launched herself out of the tank, onto my arm, and walked down my arm and began eating out of the bowl while I was still holding it. Ugh.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> One of my treefrogs just couldn't wait last night... launched herself out of the tank, onto my arm, and walked down my arm and began eating out of the bowl while I was still holding it. Ugh.


You must admit, there is great comedy in that.

Jason


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah but it gets to be like playing frog dodge.... and often the frogs launch themselves even when they don't exactly know where they are going to land... I've done a number of bicolor mid air catches because my girl likes to sit on the top pothos leaf when she thinks she's getting fed. And having a Nyctixalus launch itself straight into my eye isn't fun either.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

haha, ive never seen that. you should try taking pictures or tapeing it. that would be a great little video or pic of mid flight frogs


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

*UPDATE!*

well i didnt bother trying with the leucs or azureus again but my auratus sucked these little guys down! im pretty happy about it now cuz now i didnt waist money!


----------

